# Mossberg Tactical Camo .22



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Has Anyone Got this rifle? If so Shat are your thoughts on it? I am Looking Pretty hard at getting one and would like a little more information on it than what I can get at Mossberg's Web Site. Thanks!*_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try this link for a review Richard, As our friend hasn't done one on it you'll sadly have to settle for this one...Sorry !

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2010/09/robert-farago/mossberg-unveils-276-tactical-22/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That review isn't quite so kind. If price isn't an issue Ruger offers one that gets great reviews. NRA website is supposed to have a review on the Mossberg too. Good luck !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys! I am just Looking for a Plinking gun that Dallas will enjoy shooting, but I dont want a Lemon either!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Try this link for a review Richard, As our friend hasn't done one on it you'll sadly have to settle for this one...Sorry !
> http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2010/09/robert-farago/mossberg-unveils-276-tactical-22/


Ouch, Don! Honestly I didn't want to waste my money on one because I haven't heard good things from anyone. Since I'm still hustling to get gunmakers to send me their new gear I'm selective with what the hard earned moolah goes into for review fodder.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Ebbs You Know Don was just messin with ya! I will be able to reveiw it in a few days I am on the way to pick it up in afew minutes if I dont like it I already have a couple of sales for it. I'll let ya know how it goes!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Ouch, Don! Honestly I didn't want to waste my money on one because I haven't heard good things from anyone. Since I'm still hustling to get gunmakers to send me their new gear I'm selective with what the hard earned moolah goes into for review fodder.


I said "sadly , have to settle for this one".....Which implies that "our friend" writes better ones...Right ? I guess I could have given a link to your site... For a better review of products, step into... www.HausofGuns.com


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree YD he does do that! I Drove 135 miles to get the daggum thing and got up there and it was the WRONG Gun!! So they are supposed to Call me when they get the RIGHT one In! Oh Well I Did Get Part of Lisa's Christmas Bought! So It Was Not a completely wasted Trip! I would tell yall what it was but I dont want one of yall letting the cat out of the Bag LMBO!


----------

